# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Fuertes inundaciones en Mallorca obligan al desalojo de un centenar de personas

## Embalses

*- La AEMET anuncia que el temporal comenzará a remitir mañana excepto en Baleares que continúa en alerta naranja*

    PALMA DE MALLORCA/MADRID, 16 Dic. (OTR/PRESS) - 
    El temporal que en los últimos días afectó a toda la península ha comenzado a remitir y tras las fuertes nevadas hoy volvió a lucir el sol en la mayor parte de sistemas montañosos. Sin embargo, en Baleares continúan sufriendo fuertes lluvias y viento que han causado grandes inundaciones, sobre too en la isla de Mallorca, en donde un centenar de personas tuvieron que ser evacuadas de sus hogares. La Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET) anunció hoy que el temporal  remitirá definitivamente mañana en la Península, pero en Baleares aún tendrán que esperar al menos un día. Así, el archipiélago continúa en alerta naranja para mañana.
    Entre 100 y 120 personas fueron desalojadas hoy en Mallorca, concretamente de una urbanización próxima al Hospital palmesano de Son Llàtzer, Son Gallard, por el temporal que azota el archipiélago. De ellas, una treintena tuvieron que ser realojadas en el pabellón German Escales ya que la mayoría prefirió acudir a amigos o familiares. Según detallaron fuentes de la Conselleria de Asuntos Sociales, el pabellón quedará abierto para garantizar el alojamiento de otras posibles víctimas de las precipitaciones, incluso de otros municipios.
    No sólo ha habido destrozos en vivienda, sino que las fuertes lluvias provocaron importantes destrozos en carreteras y ciudades. Así, se han registrado varias caídas de árboles y caídas de muros. Las incidencias sobre el tráfico, según la Dirección General de Emergencias, se han concentrado en las salidas y entradas a Palma por la carretera de Manacor, donde ha habido atascos de hasta tres horas, debido al desbordamiento del torrente Gros, que también ha afectado a la carretera vieja de Sineu. Otros puntos conflictivos para la circulación han sido el Camí Fondo y la carretera de Llucmajor, a la altura de la depuradora. En total, en toda la isla han estado afectadas por cortes una decena de carreteras.
    Ante este temporal de lluvia, los responsables de Protección Civil del Gobierno Balear solicitaron, a través de la Dirección General de Protección Civil y Emergencias del Ministerio del Interior, la actuación de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias. Así, una Unidad de Intervención en Inundaciones del III Batallón de Intervención en Emergencias (BIEM III), ubicado en la base de Bétera (Valencia), salió por la tarde hacia Mallorca para intervenir ante las inundaciones producidas.
    En concreto, un total de 58 militares con equipo individual del BIEM III se desplazaron en dos helicóptero "Chinook", sin embargo, la UME no descarta desplegar más personal para desplazarse a la isla por si el Gobierno Balear ve la necesidad de solicitar más refuerzos. Desde el Centro de Operaciones (JOC) del Cuartel General de la UME en la base aérea de Torrejón de Ardoz (Madrid), se sigue y coordina directamente el movimiento e intervención de todos los elementos de la unidad desplazados a Baleares.
    En este sentido, la Conselleria ha manifestado en un comunicado que ha abierto una línea  permanente con los municipios para garantizar una vez se normalice la situación los servicios municipales colaborarán para ayudar a las familias a normalizar su  situación lo más pronto posible.
    PREDICCIÓN
    Por su parte, la AEMET prevé que el temporal vaya remitiendo "paulatinamente" a partir de hoy y sólo Baleares continuará un día más en alerta naranja. El jefe de predicción de la AEMET, Ángel Alcázar, pronosticó que en el resto de la península subirán un poco las temperaturas y las nevadas y precipitaciones se convertirán en débiles chubascos, sobre todo en la cornisa cantábrica. La cota de nieve se situará entre los 700 y 1.000 metros, tanto en la Península como en Baleares.
    Esta mejoría será bienvenida en el norte del país, en donde hoy seguían sufriendo las consecuencias de las nevadas de esta semana. En Castilla y León registraron pequeñas nevadas aún hoy, y unos 10.000 niños volvieron a quedarse sin colegio por la gran cantidad e nieve acumulada en la carreteras de montaña. Además, continuaron cerrados hoy un total de 32 puertos de montaña españoles a causa de la nieve, según los datos facilitados por la Dirección General de Tráfico (DGT). Concretamente, en nueve en Asturias, cinco en Cantabria, en Castilla y León, 14, mientras que el resto se cerraron en Extremadura, Andalucía y Navarra.



http://www.europapress.es/nacional/n...216190143.html

----------

